# OverFlows!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok i am lookg to see what an overflow looks like. i am looking into a 300g tank and want to see what they look like and how well they work. i would rather not have some big ugly things on the sides of my tank.

Croz


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

.jkn


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

whats it look like from in the tank ?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

If I were you I would suggest you drill holes in your tank and install some internal overflows


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

inside the tank its about 6x6"


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok i mean pre drilled overflows.

also do you think $1500 is good for a bran new, pre-drilled, with overflows, 300g acylic tank ?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

I originally posted that the price sounded average, though if I recall I had a friend who purchased a brand new 300 gallon fro 2100. What company makes the tank?

Yes pre-drilled overflows.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, thats a really good price for that size tank. What are the dimensions?

MY LFS has 150gals for $1500 with predrilled overflows, towers, hood, and stand.

your deal is nice, who makes the tank?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

some place in canada i found when surfing the net. the dimentions would be 120x24x24 = 300g


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

www.all-glass.com then go products, aquariums, twin flo, then it should have link to demo and pics of the overflow


----------

